# This guy is still hanging on for a sucker??



## fordmike65 (Jun 1, 2017)

Hasn't this thing been listed on ebay & CL for some time now? I believe @vincev was gonna pick it up locally before he decided it was gold?

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=262966285148


----------



## vincev (Jun 1, 2017)

Yup,I made him a very fair offer and he was lookin for $1500.He has been dropping price and now on Ebay for $1000.Still to much in my opinion.Last I heard he was offered $750 and turned it down.


----------



## Overhauler (Jun 1, 2017)

Got to keep the prices on the higher end for complete desirable bikes in the Rockford area if you catch my drift !!!!


----------



## kreika (Jun 2, 2017)

What $350 tops?


----------



## vincev (Jun 2, 2017)

I would say maybe $550 with the original light but still needs a seat.. I offered him $725 to see what he would say and he turned it down.


----------



## Intense One (Jun 2, 2017)

Maybe the price includes a kilo stashed inside the tank!:eek:


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 2, 2017)

Intense One said:


> Maybe the price includes a kilo stashed inside the tank!:eek:



SOLD!


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 2, 2017)

A kilo of imported horse poop?!!   I'm almost out!


----------



## Intense One (Jun 4, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> A kilo of imported horse &#!^?!!   I'm almost out!



Homegrown is better than imported!


----------

